
Keybase Has Left the Building - ianopolous
https://peergos.org/posts/keybase-left-building
======
forgotmypw17
I agree with this article, and this lifecycle of social networks is what I am
trying to address with my project.

With many other services, instead of being acquired and shut down, they grow
to be bloated and filled with advertising.

I allow data export in plaintext format, and I use the very well supported PGP
for user identities, with a simplified interface.

The source code is up there. Though I have not yet chosen any license, I'm
leaning towards GPL + Artistic, like Perl.

And it is decentralized, allowing anyone to clone and fork an existing forum,
and later selectively syncronize.

